# معلومات عن المساحه



## عبدالواحدالعياني (23 يوليو 2008)

*يعتبر جهاز الميزان( level) من الأجهزة الشائعة الإستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية والمشاريع الحيوية مثل أعمال الطرق وتمديدات المياة والمجاري وإيجاد كميات الحفر أو الردم للأراضي ولذلك يعتمد علية المهندس والمساح في كثير من الأعمال. كذلك يعتبر جهاز الميزان من الأجهزة السهلة الإستخدام مقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى. وبواسطة هذا الجهاز وبعد عمليات حسابية معينة يتم إيجاد مناسيب للنقاط المطلوبة في المشاريع. 

وتصنف أجهزة الميزان من حيث الدقة إلى ثلاثة أصناف: 

1- أجهزة دقيقة: وفيها تكون فقاعة التسوية حساسة جدا كما تكون قوة التكبير عالية ويستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال المسح الجيوديسي والأعمال التي تتطلب دقة عالية. 

2- أجهزة متوسطة الدقة: وهي أقل دقة من الصنف الأول ويغلب إستخدام هذا النوع في معظم المشاريع الهندسية. 

3- أجهزة منخفضة الدقة: ويصنع هذا النوع من الأجهزة خصيصا لأغراض التسوية التقريبية كما هو الحال في مشاريع الأبنية المحدودة ولحالات التسوية على مسافات قريبة. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

يتكون جهاز الميزان من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية: 

1- منظار مساحي( التلسكوب): 

يتكون هذا المنظار من : 

أ‌- عدسة شيئية. 

ب- عدسة عينية – مسمار توضيح الشعرات. 

ج- حامل الشعرات.. 

د- مسمار توضيح الرؤية. 

ه- علامة التوجية الخارجي. 

2- قاعدة مركب عليها مسامير التسوية الثلاثة لضبط أفقية ميزان التسوية (الفقاعة). 

3- مسمار الحركة الأفقية البطيئة: وهو خاص بحركة الجهاز الأفقية البطيئة مع العلم أن الحركة السريعة تتم بتحريك الجهاز باليد. 

4- حامل الجهاز(الركيزة): ويتكون من ثلاثة أرجل ويمكن رفعه أو خفضه حسب الطول المطلوب. 

5- القامة(مسطرة التسوية): وهي عبارة عن مسطره خشبية أو معدنية أحد وجهيها مدرج إلى أمتار وديسيمترات وسنتيمترات وغالبا ما يكون ارتفاعها 4 أمتار. 



أنواع أجهزة الميزان : 



1- جهاز الميزان الإلكتروني الرقمي: 



هو جهاز مزود بتكنولوجيا متطورة لمعالجة صور القامات لتعيين قراءة القامة وفروق المناسيب والمسافات الأفقية وعرض المعلومات على شاشة الجهاز وتسجيل المعلومات والبيانات في ذاكرة الجهاز الداخلية (كروت ممغنطةpcmcia) وتبلغ دقة الجهاز في تعيين المناسيب 1مم/1كم ودقة تعيين المسافات 1-5 سم ويستخدم الجهاز في العديد من التطبيقات مثل شبكات الميزانية الدقيقة والعادية ومراقبة تشوهات سطح الأرض والأعمال الصناعية والمساحة الطبوغرافية وأعمال الميزانية الطولية والعرضية لشبكات الطرق والسكك الحديدة وأعمال مساحة الأنفاق والمناجم. 



2- جهاز الميزان بنظام الليزر الدوار: 

يعمل الجهاز على إرسال شعاع ليزر يستقبل على وحده خاصة تابعة للجهاز تقوم بإظهار المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالمنسوب أو الميل وتصل دقة الجهاز إلى+ 10ثواني في تعيين الميول وتبلغ سرعة دورانه 600- 900 لفة / دقيقة ويصلح للإنحدارات والميول من5% إلى 13% ويستخدم في عمليات تسوية الأراضي وأعمال تحديد الميول والإنحدارات للمشاريع الهندسية المختلفة. 



3- جهاز الميزان العادي: 

هو جهاز مكون من منظار ومسامير خاصة بالضبط وهو شائع الإستخدام في أغلب المشاريع الهندسية مثل القطاعات الطولية والعرضية وتمديدات المياة والمجاري ويستخدم فيه القامة العادية . 



خطوات ضبط و تثبيت أجهزة الميزان : 





عملية الضبط المؤقت للجهاز: وهي عملية إعداد الجهاز للرصد ويتم ذلك عند كل نقطه يوضع عليها الجهاز لأخذ القراءات وذلك بأن تفرد أرجل الحامل الثلاثة وذلك بارتفاع مناسب وتغرس في الأرض جيدا ويراعى أن تكون المسافات بين الأرجل الثلاثة متساوية تقريبا وأن تكون قاعدة الحامل في مستوى أفقي تقريبا ومن ثم يركب عليه جهاز الميزان ويربط به بواسطة المسمار الموجود أسفل قاعدة الحامل. 

يتم ضبط فقاعة ميزان التسوية الدائري إما عن طريق مسامير التسوية الثلاثة وذلك بوضع الجهاز موازي لمسمارين ومن ثم يحركان مع بعضهما إما للداخل أو للخارج حتى تقترب من المنتصف ثم يلف الجهاز 90درجة ويحرك المسمار الثالث حتى تقترب الفقاعة من المنتصف , تكرر هذه العملية حتى تصبح الفقاعة في المنتصف. وفي بعض الأجهزة يتم ضبط الأفقية عن طريق الذراع الاسطوانية وذلك بتحريك الجهاز حركة رحويه على قاعدة الحامل. 

تتم عملية التطبيق (إزالة البارالاكس) وذلك بتطبيق صورة الهدف(القامة) على مستوى حامل الشعرات داخل المنظار وذلك بوضع ورقه بيضاء أمام العدسة الشيئية ثم نحرك مسمار توضيح الشعرات حتى تصبح في أوضح صوره ثم يوجه المنظار باتجاه الهدف(القامة) ويحرك مسمار توضيح الرؤية إلى أن تتضح صورة الهدف تماما. 

ملاحظة: 

طريقة الضبط لجميع أنواع أجهزة الميزان متقاربة مع وجود اختلافات بسيطة. 



طريقة أخذ القراءة من على القامة: 

تؤخذ القراءة على القامة الرأسية فوق نقاط سطح الأرض وذلك عند الشعرة الوسطى الأفقية لحامل الشعرات داخل منظار الجهاز . 

تؤخذ القراءة بالأمتار والديسيمترات والسنتيمترات مباشرة أما المليمترات فتؤخذ بالتقدير. (مثال 1.645 مترا). 
*


----------



## garary (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الإنجنيير (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات........


----------



## تونيتو (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشحبي (26 يوليو 2008)

أرجو الإفادة عن الأجهزة المتطورة والجديدة في هندسة المساحة


----------



## محمد شيت (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير( مساح الا مارات)


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة اخ الكريم


----------



## المساح10 (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكور الاخ على المعلومة ......
نرجو من الاخ الكريم وبقية الاخوة توضيح القراءة العكسية للقامة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## باسم مرزوق (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين علي عقل (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## mostafammy (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

